# FujiFilm GFX 50S To Begin Shipping in Februrary for $6499



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 19, 2017)

```
<em>FUJIFILM GFX 50S combines an extraordinary sensor, processor and design with FUJINON lenses to give users the ultimate photography experience</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., January 19, 2017 </strong>– As the leader in innovation for photographers, <strong><a href="http://www.fujifilmusa.com/products/digital_cameras/index.html">FUJIFILM North America Corporation</a></strong> today announces the <strong>FUJIFILM GFX 50S</strong> medium format mirrorless digital camera that will launch late February, 2017 with an initial selection of three FUJINON lenses – the GF63mmF2.8 R WR, the GF32-64mmF4 R LM WR, and the GF120mmF4 R LM OIS WR Macro. These lenses encapsulate the design philosophy of FUJINON lenses that are renowned by photographers around the world.</p>
<p>The innovative GFX system utilizes a Fujifilm exclusive 43.8 x 32.9mm (<strong>FUJIFILM G Format</strong>) 51.4MP CMOS sensor. The GFX 50S combines the heritage of over 80 years of imaging and the innovative award-winning functional design of our X Series digital camera system in the relentless pursuit of image quality.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2jYFv8K">See the Fujifilm GFX 50S at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>The FUJIFILM GFX 50S Revealed</strong></p>
<p>The <strong>FUJIFILM GFX 50S</strong> mirrorless digital camera uses the new 51.4MP FUJIFILM G Format 43.8 x 32.9mm sensor with approximately 1.7x the area of a 35mm sensor. In addition to the camera are three new <strong>FUJINON GF Lenses</strong> that will be followed by three additional lenses later in 2017.</p>
<p>The GFX 50S 51.4MP sensor shows its true potential when making large format prints, capturing majestic landscape photos or reproducing historical documents. Compared to a full size sensor with equivalent megapixels, both resolution and sensitivity are dramatically better due to the larger size of each pixel. As a result, the sensor captures great textures and subtlety of tone that is unique to large size sensors. The texture and tone combine to give a unique three-dimensional effect creating extremely high quality photography. Images captured can be reproduced down to the smallest detail, conveying the texture of the subject, a three-dimensional feeling, and the atmosphere of the scene.</p>
<p>For flash photography in the studio or outdoors during the day, the GFX 50S sensor has a native ISO of 100. The sensor can also be adapted to various aspect ratios, including 4:3, 3:2, 16:9, 1:1, 65:24, 5:4, 7:6, all of which are available in large and medium format film cameras.</p>
<p>The FUJIFILM GFX 50S uses the <strong>X Processor Pro </strong>(also used in the X-Pro2 and X-T2 cameras) and allows photographers to use Fujifilm’s proprietary <strong>Film Simulations</strong> with a Medium Format sensor. The camera supports Full HD recording at 29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p. Users can enjoy high quality video with no post-processing required by using <strong>Film Simulation</strong> modes just like they would with a still image. The GFX 50S introduces a new <strong>Color Chrome Effect</strong> feature that reproduces subtle tones in highly saturated subjects.</p>
<p><strong>Ultimate Performance in a Compact Body</strong></p>
<p>With a compact and lightweight body constructed from magnesium alloy, the FUJIFILM GFX 50S weighs approximately 43 ounces when paired with the FUJINON GF63mmF2.8 R WR, and weighs approximately 60% of a medium format DSLR camera equipped with a sensor of the same size. When compared to a full frame, the weight is almost identical. Overall camera body height and width have also been minimized for maximum flexibility, overturning the common perceptions regarding the mobility of medium format digital cameras.</p>
<p><strong>Bright, Crystal Clear Viewfinder and Large Touchscreen</strong></p>
<p>The FUJIFILM GFX 50S gives users a 3.69M dot organic EL electronic viewfinder and 2.36M dot touchscreen LCD back panel for easy viewing. The EVF is detachable to allow for flexible operation. Users can attach the accessory EVF-TL1 EVF tilt adapter (sold separately) to allow the finder to be tilted to 90° vertically and swung ±45°. A 3.2 inch, 2.36M dot touch panel is used for the rear monitor, with touch operation for the menu, focusing points and image playback. A three-directional tilting LCD screen improves operability and makes viewing images and checking focus even easier.</p>
<p><strong>FUJINON Lenses Guarantee Image Perfection</strong></p>
<p>As part of the GFX system, Fujifilm is launching newly developed, ultra-high resolution FUJINON GF lenses. Taking advantage of the mirrorless system’s structure, the G Mount has a short flange back distance of just 26.7mm that reduces the back focus distance as much as possible. This prevents vignetting and achieves edge-to-edge sharpness. All FUJINON GF Lenses have been designed to support sensors of over 100MP.</p>
<p>GFX lens barrels feature an aperture ring in the same manner as FUJINON XF lenses, for intuitive operation. A new C (Command) Position has been added to the aperture ring, allowing users to change the aperture with the camera’s command dial. The A (Auto) Position and C Position feature a locking button installed on the aperture ring that must be disabled to implement changes.</p>
<p><strong>Built for the Professional, and the Enthusiast</strong></p>
<p>Just as with the flagship X Series models, the FUJIFILM GFX 50S features dedicated dials to independently set aperture, shutter speed, and ISO, the important factors in determining exposure.</p>
<p>Aperture and ISO feature a C (Command) and the shutter speed dial has a T (Time) Position. Setting the dial to this position allows the user to change exposure settings using the command dials on the front and rear of the camera body. The user can choose between these two operation methods according to their preference, ease of use, and the shooting environment.</p>
<p>The GFX 50S is equipped with a 1.28 inch LCD sub monitor on the top of the body. Important exposure data such as aperture and shutter speed is displayed on this screen. This display is extremely useful when shooting on a tripod or tethered to a computer.</p>
<p>A 117-point (9 x 13 / maximum of 425 points when miniaturized) contrast AF system is used on the GFX 50S. High-precision AF on the imaging sensor dramatically improves focusing accuracy with the shallow depth of field produced by medium format lenses. First adopted in the FUJIFILM X-Pro2, focus point selection can be performed by using the Focus Lever, which allows intuitive movement of the focus point. Alternatively, users can select the focus point from the touch panel LCD screen.</p>
<p><strong>Initial Lens Lineup Will Include the Following Three FUJINON Options:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>GF63mmF2.8 R WR (equivalent to 50mm in 35mm format)</li>
<li>GF32-64mmF4 R LM WR (equivalent to 25-51mm in 35mm format)</li>
<li>GF120mmF4 Macro R LM OIS WR (equivalent to 95mm in 35mm format)</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>FUJINON GF63mmF2.8 R WR</strong></p>
<p>The optical system features a construction of 8 groups and 10 elements, including 1 ED lens element. This lens construction is the most suitable for high resolution in compact and stylish design, the external form of this small and lightweight lens has a diameter of just 84.0 x 71.0mm with a weight of only 14.2 ounces \ 405 grams. Using the front group for the focus, aberrations due to focus distance are suppressed, achieving high resolution performance even when wide open from the center to the edges of the lens.</p>
<p><strong>FUJINON GF32-64mmF4 R LM WR</strong></p>
<p>The FUJINON GF32-64mmF4 R LM WR features a construction of 11 groups and 14 elements, 3 aspheric elements, 1 ED lens and 1 super ED lens, allowing this lens to achieve image quality rivalling prime lenses. As a result, the lens demonstrates extremely high performance from the center all the way to the edges. The lens uses internal focusing, reducing the weight of the focus lens and achieving fast and silent AF by driving focus using a linear motor.</p>
<p><strong>FUJINON GF120mmF4 R LM OIS WR Macro</strong></p>
<p>The FUJINON GF120mmF4 R LM OIS WR Macro has a construction of 9 groups and 14 elements, including 3 ED lens elements. By adopting a floating focus method using a linear motor, silent high-speed autofocusing is achieved while aberrations are corrected, dramatically increasing the resolution. Furthermore, by arranging the ED lenses properly, chromatic aberrations are also properly corrected, contributing to high quality images. In designing this lens the quality of the out of focus area both in front and behind the plane of focus were considered, giving this lens beautiful bokeh. This lens is equipped with optical image stabilization (OIS) effective up to 5.0-stops, making this lens perfect for handheld shooting in low-light situations.</p>
<p><strong>Three Additional FUJINON GF Lenses to be Announced Later in 2017:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>GF110mmF2 R LM WR (equivalent to 87mm in 35mm format)</li>
<li>GF23mmF4 R LM WR (equivalent to 18mm in 35mm format)</li>
<li>GF45mmF2.8 R WR (equivalent to 35mm in 35mm format)</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>GFX 50S Accessories (sold separately)</strong></p>
<ol>
<li><strong>Vertical Battery Grip</strong> <strong>VG-GFX1 </strong>– high-performance battery grip is designed to place the release button, dials, and function buttons in the same positions when shooting vertically. The battery grip can be loaded with one NP-T125 dedicated battery, lowering the frequency that batteries need replacing. Also, by connecting the AC-15V accessory (sold separately), it is possible to charge the battery within the grip in approximately 2 hours.</li>
</ol>
<ol start="2">
<li><strong>EVF Tilt Adapter EVF-TL1 </strong>– mounting this accessory between the camera body and EVF, the angle of the EVF can be changed to angles from 0°〜90° vertically and from -45°〜+45° horizontally. Doing this allows the user to shoot at various angles while using the viewfinder, greatly increasing the versatility of the finder for different subjects.</li>
</ol>
<ol start="3">
<li><strong>H Mount Adapter G</strong> – allows you to use SUPER EBC FUJINON HC interchangeable lenses developed for the FUJIFILM GX645AF medium format film camera (discontinued). By attaching this adapter to the GFX 50S, a total of 9 SUPER EBC FUJINON HC interchangeable lenses and 1 tele-converter developed for the GX645AF can be used. While the focusing method will be limited to manual focusing, the lens aperture can be changed using the command dial on the camera body, and shooting with the leaf shutter built in to the lenses is also possible. Using this lens shutter will allow high speed flash synchronization up to a maximum speed of 1/800 sec.Also, the adapter is equipped with electrical contacts that can communicate with the camera body, independently creating, saving, and applying correctional data for each lens. The adapter supports Manual and Aperture Priority AE exposure modes.</li>
</ol>
<p><em>*A removable tripod foot is included to mount the camera with a heavy or long focal length lens.</em></p>
<ol start="4">
<li><strong>View Camera Adapter G </strong>– allows the GFX 50S to be used as a digital back. The view camera adapter allows the GFX 50S to be mounted to the standard universal-type back of a view camera. This allows the use of FUJINON large format camera lenses, such as the CM-W FUJINON lens series. The camera or lens shutter can be triggered, allowing the user to choose the optimum method. The large image circle and the bellows of the view camera can be used with tilt, shift and swing movements, effective for product and architectural photography.

<em>*There may be instances in which the adapter cannot be mounted depending on the shape of the view camera.</em></li>
</ol>
<ol start="5">
<li><strong>Tethered Shooting Solutions</strong> – We have the following tethering solutions for photographers, including: <strong>X Acquire</strong> to transfer images from the camera to a hot folder on your computer for use with your preferred imaging software, <strong>Tether Shooting Plug-in PRO </strong>for Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom® and <strong>HS-V5 for Windows </strong>(sold separately).By connecting the GFX 50S to a PC via USB cable and using this software, it is possible to transfer photographed images directly to the PC, as well as control the camera from the PC. Also, by using the Control Panel Window newly added to Tether Shooting Plug-in PRO for Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom®, additional camera functions become available.</li>
</ol>
<ol start="6">
<li><strong>RAW FILE CONVERTER EX2.0 </strong>– powered by SILKYPIX (free of charge) RAW development software and Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom® / Adobe® Photoshop® CC (sold separately). RAW development software is used for detailed corrections and advanced image processing that isn’t supported by the in-camera RAW conversion. Both software support Fujifilm’s “Film Simulation” modes, allowing creation of image data that is extremely close to Fujifilm’s advanced color reproduction.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM GFX 50S Key Features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>51.4MP Medium Format 43.8 x 32.9mm sensor for superior sharpness and image quality for all photographers
<ul>
<li>Adaptable to various aspect ratios, including 4:3 (default), 3:2, 16:9, 1:1, 65:24, 5:4, 7:6</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>FUJIFILM G Mount with short flange back distance of just 26.7mm</li>
<li>X-Processor Pro imaging processor</li>
<li>Detachable electronic viewfinder</li>
<li>Weather and dust resistant; operation to as low as 14 degrees Fahrenheit \ -10 degrees Celsius</li>
<li>File formats include three different JPEG settings (SUPER FINE, FINE, NORMAL), as well as two different RAW settings (uncompressed, compressed). TIFF output is also possible with in-camera RAW development</li>
<li>Full HD for Movie Mode: 1920×1080 29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p 36Mbps, in Film Simulation modes</li>
<li>Light body weighs approximately 43oz. \ 825g (including battery and memory card)</li>
<li>Uses SD Cards (UHS-II recommended)
<ul>
<li>Equipped with dual slots</li>
<li>Supports three different types of recording methods, “Sequential,” in which recording can be continued according to shooting order, “Backup,” which records the same data on two cards simultaneously, and “Sorting,” which records RAW and JPEG data on separate cards</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Uses newly developed NP-T125 high capacity battery for approximately 400 photos (with Auto Power Save ON)</li>
<li>All FUJINON GF Lenses are dust and weather resistant, built to withstand operation at temperatures as low as 14 degrees Fahrenheit \ -10 degrees Celsius allowing photographers to take them outdoors with confidence in challenging weather conditions.</li>
<li>The new FUJINON GF Lenses feature an aperture ring, a popular feature in the X Series, and have a new C (Command) Position on the ring to enable aperture adjustments with the Command Dial on the camera body</li>
<li>A Fluorine coating applied to the front lens element creates a hydrophobic coating that repels moisture.</li>
</ul>
<p>The GFX 50S and FUJINON GF lenses culminate to create a new camera system capable of creating the world’s highest level of photographic expressions by combining the thorough incorporation of knowledge regarding camera operation, optical design, image capture, and image processing.</p>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong></p>
<p>The new FUJIFILM GFX 50S Medium Format Camera Body will be available Late February, 2017 in the U.S. and Canada for USD $6,499.95 and CAD $8,499.99.</p>
<p>Also available in February, 2017 will be the first three FUJINON GF lenses. GF63mmF2.8 R WR for USD $1,499.95 and CAD $1,899.99, GF32-64mmF4 R LM WR for USD $2,299.95 and CAD $2,999.99, and GF120mmF4 R LM OIS WR Macro for USD $2,699.95 and CAD $3,499.99.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2jYFv8K">See the Fujifilm GFX 50S at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Jopa (Jan 19, 2017)

Good news. Amazon says it will be available on 23rd, not sure if true though. I'm slightly disappointed the 110/2 won't be available at launch...


----------



## gsealy (Jan 20, 2017)

I am going to give this camera serious consideration later this year. I will probably wait until the 45mm (35mm equivalent) lens is available. The reviews on this camera are great and the sample images from the various reviewers are outstanding.


----------



## KiagiJ (Jan 20, 2017)

Make an f/1.4 (with close t-stop) lens for it so we can finally have much cleaner high iso images from the sensor size as what should be the benefit from these medium formats. That 2.8 won't help it be any better. Sure the lens will be big but a 50 1.4 can't be worse than a ff 200 f2 size


----------



## Proscribo (Jan 20, 2017)

KiagiJ said:


> Make an f/1.4 (with close t-stop) lens for it so we can finally have much cleaner high iso images from the sensor size as what should be the benefit from these medium formats. That 2.8 won't help it be any better. Sure the lens will be big but a 50 1.4 can't be worse than a ff 200 f2 size


Thing is, bigger sensors and brighter lenses don't improve low-light indefinitely. Sure the picture gets cleaner, but almost nothing is even almost in focus.


----------



## testthewest (Jan 20, 2017)

Proscribo said:


> KiagiJ said:
> 
> 
> > Make an f/1.4 (with close t-stop) lens for it so we can finally have much cleaner high iso images from the sensor size as what should be the benefit from these medium formats. That 2.8 won't help it be any better. Sure the lens will be big but a 50 1.4 can't be worse than a ff 200 f2 size
> ...



Well, f/1.4 on this camera should be about what I'd expect the Noctilux (f/0.95) to be on FF. So it is not unheard of.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 21, 2017)

testthewest said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > KiagiJ said:
> ...



The crop factor is 0.79, so if you want an equivalent of f/1.4 @ 44x33, it will be ~f/1.1 @ FF. Basically that's the same as to compare FF to APS-H. The brightest lens so far is the 110/2, and it's about 87 f/1.6 equivalent.


----------



## testthewest (Jan 21, 2017)

Jopa said:


> testthewest said:
> 
> 
> > Proscribo said:
> ...



So you agree that neither the upcoming, nor the proposed lens (50mm equiv. f/1.4), would be anything unseen before?


----------



## Jopa (Jan 22, 2017)

testthewest said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > testthewest said:
> ...



LOL I do! And there is nothing like 85/1.2 or 200/2 will be ever available for this system, and only one lens from the announced 6 has IS... But I'm still very curious to see it. Profoto is supposed to make a new Air Remote TTL for Fuji this year, and it will make the GF system more appealing.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm interested to see a comparison between the Fuji, the Pentax dslr and Hasselblad mirrorless cameras.

I wonder which is best?


----------



## Jopa (Jan 22, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> I'm interested to see a comparison between the Fuji, the Pentax dslr and Hasselblad mirrorless cameras.
> 
> I wonder which is best?



You know the answer - Canon is the best, that's why we all are here 

Those 3 have their cons and pros. The biggest con of the Fuji is 1/125 flash sync speed I think. The Hassy is overpriced, and the lens prices are also ridiculous, they announced only 2 lenses so far... The Pentax PDAF is tiny (APS-C size), I personally hate the "focus and recompose". The Fuji is most affordable though.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 22, 2017)

Isn't that bit small for medium format? I was expecting bigger sensor...


----------



## deleteme (Jan 22, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> I'm interested to see a comparison between the Fuji, the Pentax dslr and Hasselblad mirrorless cameras.
> 
> I wonder which is best?



Luminous Landscape did a comparison a while back (by the late Michael Reichmann) comparing the Pentax 645z and the Sony A7RII. 
Bottom line the Pentax was better but not by as much as one would hope.


----------



## deleteme (Jan 22, 2017)

tpatana said:


> Isn't that bit small for medium format? I was expecting bigger sensor...


This is a complaint of many about MF digital.
The fact is that until the most recent (and very expensive ) sensors have sizes even approached 645.

Interestingly, when the first 645 MF film cameras were coming out in the 70's ( a resurrection of old formats even then) it was sneered at as having not much advantage over 35mm for all the bulk and expense of the camera.

The same is holding true today.
The sensor is larger but the cost for this improvement in IQ may be very great in comparison to the FF competition.

I do love the size and the modern design though.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm just not a fan of the 4:3 aspect ratio. Doesn't feel as natural.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 24, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> I'm just not a fan of the 4:3 aspect ratio. Doesn't feel as natural.



If you crop 44x33 to 3:2, it won't be much left from the (small) "medium format". Basically it will become 44x29, and the crop factor will be reduced to 0.82x, 45Mpx. Not sure if it will be worth $6500 + lenses? Assuming good optics on the 5dsr will render as good or better - you can always stop down your 50/1.4 to f/2.2, but you can't get f/1.4 from a 2.2 lens.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm considering this camera, as I would like a larger sensor system.

I wish Leica would move away from the 37.5mp sensor in the S, as that is the system I truly would like to get into, but I want to see between 50-100mp.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 25, 2017)

As the optics of medium format is both larger and heavier, and still slower than comparable FF lenses, I don't see a big reason to choose this system over FF. One will not get shallower depth of field, and the slower lenses will often result in higher ISO. 

I guess sharpness may be better with medium format, but I doubt it will be significant, given the excellent newer L-lenses, new Sigma lenses and Zeiss lenses. 

I have a hard time understanding how the new medium format system can defends its asking price. (But I believe many will buy it anyway).


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 25, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> As the optics of medium format is both larger and heavier, and still slower than comparable FF lenses, I don't see a big reason to choose this system over FF. One will not get shallower depth of field, and the slower lenses will often result in higher ISO.
> 
> I guess sharpness may be better with medium format, but I doubt it will be significant, given the excellent newer L-lenses, new Sigma lenses and Zeiss lenses.
> 
> I have a hard time understanding how the new medium format system can defends its asking price. (But I believe many will buy it anyway).


 Maybe some people just want the best image quality or a certain look and can afford it. Everything isnt about shallow DOF.


----------



## ethanz (Jan 25, 2017)

Not that I would ever be in the market for something like this, but it only has FullHD video? Everyone lambasts Canon when they don't implement 4k 60p in every camera. Shouldn't a $6,500 camera with such a nice sensor be able to do 4K video?


----------



## Jopa (Jan 25, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> Maybe some people just want the best image quality or a *certain look*



It does have that *certain look*, and I'm trying to figure out what it is  That somewhat "3d look", right? I'm not sure 100%, but I think on FF it can be achieved by stopping down a fast lens to whatever equivalent the MF counterpart offers. Let's say we're taking one person's portrait, and wide open the DoF is shallow so the person's contour will be OOF (something like one eye in focus only). If the lens is stopped down to the point the whole contour is in focus, but everything else is still blurred nicely - here comes the 3d look. Drop a little bit of light to the person and the separation becomes even more pronounced. The sharpness (in-focus part), glass characteristics, and the aperture blades shape (oof-part) are also contribute to the look. The sensor itself is irrelevant I think...
It's probably easier to achieve better sharpness using a large sensor (less demands to the glass), but other than that I don't think it's going to be a helluva difference between the FF and .79x crop.



ethanz said:


> Not that I would ever be in the market for something like this, but it only has FullHD video? Everyone lambasts Canon when they don't implement 4k 60p in every camera. Shouldn't a $6,500 camera with such a nice sensor be able to do 4K video?



Most likely the sensor is not capable to deliver 4k at acceptable performance cost. Remember, it was built by Sony in 2014 (I think). Anyway I don't think it will be a big deal for the potential buyers.


----------

